# [Walkthrough] Build OBS-Studio for win64



## Marcedo (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey Folks...
ED: When i visit bigger Projects, im always unsure about build problems and read for easy reproduceable success stories. So heres one:  I just followed the steps given within the OBS-Studio Wiki and succeeded with it. - Here are some shortcuts if your like me and just want to build OBS-Studio for win64.-
Ed: On MSV2017 ? Just follow the guide and remember to use "Quties" 2017 deps.. 

*1) Install MSVC 2015* http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=691126
Infos: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms235639.aspx
-> Make sure to do a [custom install]
-> and choose to include the Windows 8 SDK and ATL/MFC :



*2) Install CMake* https://cmake.org/download/#latest (win64 msi)

*3) Install GIT* https://git-scm.com/download/win
*
4) Install QT https://www.qt.io/download*
Note: You only need the QT libs when you want to build the gui too. 
Note: Only the MSVC2015 Libs are relevant here, so install them like: 
 

*5) Fetching the soures*
-> Create a Directory -eg "OBS-Studio-git"
-> Open a git-bash via rightClicking in the above Folder, and invoke:
git clone --recursive https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio.git
-> Create a Directory with the name "build" within the downloaded obs sources.

*6) Build Dir*
Within CmakeGui [Where are the sources] choose the root folder of the git-fetched OBS-Studio Sources.
In the second Box  [Where to build the binaries]  choose the "build" Directory created in the Step before.


*7) OBS-Studio Dependencies* https://obsproject.com/downloads/dependencies2015.zip
-> copy the contents, at least the Dir [win64] to the [deps] Dir within the OBS Sources.
-> Create a CMake Var within CMake-Gui using [+AddEntry] Name: "DepsPath" Type [Path]
-> Give it the full include path [....deps\win64\include]


*8) (plugin-only-dev)*
-> If you want to build with DISABLE_UI you dont need to extra download QT.
-> But then you need to create another CMake Var :
-> using [+AddEntry] Name: DISABLE_UI Type: [Boolean] and set that to true.

*9) Configure Button*
Within CMake Gui, hit Configure and select "VisualStudio 14 2105 64bit"

....Drink Coffee...

Okay -Everything should do fine now (besides an unproblematic Deprecation warn) 
CMake Deprecation Warning :SWIG_ADD_MODULE is deprecated. Use SWIG_ADD_LIBRARY instead.

*10) Generate Button*
...Just Hit [Generate] to create the build files....


*11) Finally - The actual Build*
-> open a shell within the "build" dir 
-> Do a cmake --build . --config Release (or --config Debug)


_Have a nice Day!_
 Marcedo 

Add: If you are searching for a minified Version of QT 5.10 for MSVC2015 (136Mb instead of multiple Gigabyte, Debugging Symbols included) for fulfilling OBS Gui Deps -  have a look here (Google Drive Link)


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi, I'm glad you got it compiling, although I'm confused.  Please forgive me for misunderstanding, but if the wiki exists and you just followed the wiki, what made you make this forum post exactly?  I don't see anything that deviates from the norm in particular.  I mean the instructions are technically already in there.  I'm not saying you shouldn't have necessarily made any forum posts, I'm just sort of trying to understand what the intent was due to the redundancy of this particular forum post.


----------



## Marcedo (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi Jim - sure,   just didnt had the time to upload some pictures :)
When i visit bigger Projects, im always unsure about build problems and read for success stories.
The Post just adds the Downloadlinks and later- some pictures.
Have a nie Day - Thank you for OBS-Studio!


----------



## WesleyWang (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi, I had problem when I compile it in DISABLE_UI mode. There are lots of error related to errro LNK2019, or errors from  Windows Kit. 
WHAT's WRONG?
Can you help me?


----------



## WesleyWang (Jan 24, 2019)

WesleyWang said:


> Hi, I had problem when I compile it in DISABLE_UI mode. There are lots of error related to errro LNK2019, or errors from  Windows Kit.
> WHAT's WRONG?
> Can you help me?
> View attachment 42515
> ...




I solved this problem by remove enc-amf/ directory and enable DISABLE-SCRIPTING. 
Developer suggest me to build this on Windows SDK 10.
I just diable it simply.


----------



## inlet511 (Jun 6, 2020)

Jim said:


> Hi, I'm glad you got it compiling, although I'm confused.  Please forgive me for misunderstanding, but if the wiki exists and you just followed the wiki, what made you make this forum post exactly?  I don't see anything that deviates from the norm in particular.  I mean the instructions are technically already in there.  I'm not saying you shouldn't have necessarily made any forum posts, I'm just sort of trying to understand what the intent was due to the redundancy of this particular forum post.


Who would refuse well organized instructions with images? It's much easier to read than the offical wiki. I prefer this post.


----------



## thirdvalve (Dec 21, 2020)

Where does one find the QT MSVC package(s)?   Downloading QT requires payment, or downloading source to build.   The docs say this:

"Qt5 (Grab the MSVC package for your version of Visual Studio)
We currently deploy with Qt 5.15.2"

... but where does one "Grab" these? I've heard about a ZIP file that can be downloaded that has all the required QT files? Anyone know what that link is?


----------

